# Expobar office leva 2 On fleabay.. (Ending in an hours time)



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=391115948786

£390.00 at the minute ending at 19.33hrs today.

Item description:

"Professional coffee machine been used for home use, fully working and comes with accessories. Everything you need to make the perfect coffee, espresso, or hot chocolate or cappuccino. Hold water in a tank inside, has a nozzle for hot water for tea and a brilliant steam wand for frothing milk as well as the main portafilter for the ground coffee. Gets the perfect creme on top and makes the kitchen smell fantastic, could be good for a small bar or cafe but would really suit a home enthusiast or budding barista. Collection would be preferred. Call 08435230791 could end auction early for right price

On 16-Apr-15 at 13:11:56 BST, seller added the following information:This coffee machine is marked up as a Stafco machine but the label underneath says it is an Expobar office leva 2 please follow this link to see the item http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Expobar%20Office%20Leva%202%20Boiler%20Tank"


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Crikey, that could be a right bargain if there are no last minute bids.

Espro click tamper too...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

2 mins left and still£390


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

£402... someone will be a very happy camper.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Ended and no last minute bids.. Someone has a bargain.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rhys said:


> Ended and no last minute bids.. Someone has a bargain.


That £402 was in in the last 10 seconds, so was last second, but often a few last second bids sends the price skyrocketing. I would be exceptionally happy with that price, was seriously having to stop myself purchasing a 3rd coffee machine.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

A Brewtus for £402 has to be a good deal.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/kees-van-der-westen-espresso-Coffee-machine-/331531807006?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4d30d5e91e


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Obnic said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/kees-van-der-westen-espresso-Coffee-machine-/331531807006?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4d30d5e91e


Krikey, if that was a one group...

Seriously... who owns a machine like that and then makes a ebay auction that brief... from their mobile.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Something in your size sir?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/La-Spaziale-S1-Vivaldi-Single-Group-Espresso-Machine-RECONDITIONED-/331536353344?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4d311b4840


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This was discussed a few days ago. It is a mark 3 which is the one that broke down every couple of days. It is not worth the money and trading on the reputation of the mark four. Does not say that in the ad now does it? BB dropped it from their range because it was just too troublesome


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> This was discussed a few days ago. It is a mark 3 which is the one that broke down every couple of days. It is not worth the money and trading on the reputation of the mark four. Does not say that in the ad now does it? BB dropped it from their range because it was just too troublesome


I never heard any of this, what was causing all the problems?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I believe it was either the Gicar or one of the controllers for some of the electrics. I know this is true because I bought the first mark four for BB and had to test it by leaving it switched on and using it as much as I could to try and make it break down, but it did not!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> I believe it was either the Gicar or one of the controllers for some of the electrics. I know this is true because I bought the first mark four for BB and had to test it by leaving it switched on and using it as much as I could to try and make it break down, but it did not!


And was it a universal problem, with all the machines? and can the Gicar be swapped out?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It happened on enough machines for the version 3 to hVe a very short shelf life with a gap before the version 4 came out. If you are suggesting buy it and all will be made good by changing the faulty part then you are brave or clever......hindsight will tell


----------



## johnnygee04 (Mar 16, 2015)

I was watching this, but held off in the last seconds; I'll regret it, but would probably have been bidding against someone else on the forum. Anyhow I've only just upgraded all my gear and couldn't justify it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> It happened on enough machines for the version 3 to hVe a very short shelf life with a gap before the version 4 came out. If you are suggesting buy it and all will be made good by changing the faulty part then you are brave or clever......hindsight will tell


No, just that if you happened to have one and it broke down what your options would be!


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Surely swappable outable out for the latest PID and still be quids in at that money?


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

for those who don't know it sold for £402.00


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I believe it was either the Gicar or one of the controllers for some of the electrics. I know this is true because I bought the first mark four for BB and had to test it by leaving it switched on and using it as much as I could to try and make it break down, but it did not!


This version doesn't have a PID just an LED temperature controller. The controller is very sensitive to voltage peaks and so they routinely fry in the UK. What drove BB mad was that this was a UK-specific experience . Our 240v routinely spikes above 250v. Of course Europe has a lower starting voltage. Expobar kept telling Claudette that her customers were misusing the machine. Everything was solved with the inclusion of a GICAR PID.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

James, that is spot on. Did you own one by chance?


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Looking at the Crem technical site the new PID units are £72 and the boiler temp probe (assuming it needs a new one to match) £22, so not a great outlay to update to current spec..


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I have one of these (the Expobar) and have been tempted to upgade it with the new spec PID but so far I haven't as it works just fine as it is. I'm still tempted though.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I was going to go for this buy was put off by the thought of having to upgrade the PID (about £100 with shipping). Then get a service kit for the e-61. Assuming you'd need to bid at least £430-50 to get it you'd see the price coming out close to £600.


----------

